# AIRLESS advice



## emreyazgin (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a dilemma regarding the new airless sprayer I would like to buy. I will only use this machine for my own house, summer house and my dad's house to maintain the paint inside, outside, fences etc. seasonally. Maybe also 1 or 2 renovation project inside the house (cabinets?)...I am guessing no more than 20-30 gallons per YEAR.

I found an airlessco LP400 half the original price which I believe is an entry level contractor grade machine. For the 1/4 of the airlessco's original price I can get a Wagner project pro 117 or similar machine which is DIY grade.

My question is this.. Of course, especially in this trade, what you pay is what you get. Would you buy the Airlesco LP400 or a "good" DIY machine for 20-30 gallons per year? I may sacrifice from a little speed, or the requirment for more cleanup etc. However I don't want to sacrifice a lot from finishing quality.. And of course I wouldn't want the machine to break down after 3rd use.

Any thoughts are highly appreciated as I have no prior experience with airless machines except my Graco Truecoat which I love for very small touchups.

Cheers from sunny Cyprus!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Before someone suggests you post on the diy chat room, I just wanted to say the Airlessco is a quality machine. If it's in good shape and you get it at a good price, you could do your projects and turn around and sell it for either what you bought it for, or a very minimal loss. 

If you want the best advice, you have to provide some background info.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Go for the contractor type of machine, whether it's titan, graco, airlessco, etc.

DIY tools aren't made to last. Spend a little more, get a lot more in return. And don't buy one from home Depot either.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The Airlessco LP400 should suit your diy needs just fine assuming you are not trying to spray heavy coatings like block fill or something. For typical paint it should be a work horse that if taken care of will serve you for many years. 

With that said you should look into www.diychatroom.com for future questions. There are a great many of the members of this forum that participate there and are eager to help with future diy needs.


----------



## emreyazgin (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for all the replies. Also, thanks for suggesting a more suitable forum for my DIY needs.


----------

